# Playing with a "spring pole"



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Before I got a Dobe, my big thing was bully breeds (and they still are, just not alone!)

Well, my Bonnie loves to play tug games, and I was inspired by spring poles I saw APBT owners using, so now she can play tug by herself when we aren't at home.

It's low to the ground, I know, but I don't want to raise it until she's a little older, just to err on the side of caution... and even then, she'll have her back paws on the ground at all times! Common safety. Anyways, here are the pictures:

























And afterward:









I also took a video... but I'm not very good at recording videos. Also to disguise my horrible, silly-sounding laugh, I overlaid a royalty free instrumental track that sounded fun and happy.
YouTube - Doberman Plays with a Spring Pole!

She got tired of it toward the end, but I didn't want to cut off that cute "close-up" I got...


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

1. That is such a cool idea! I wonder if my doxies will love it...
2. I'm not sure I've ever seen a dobie with their ears in-tact ... very nice looking!
3. LOL @ your silly sounding laugh comment... I hate my laugh, too!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

That is awesome! Great idea!!!!!:wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cute! I can tell she is having so much fun! :biggrin:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Most dogs who like tug games will like it! People think it's a bully breed thing, but if you leave it low enough to the ground that they still have paws on the ground, lots of dogs of all shapes and sizes seem to enjoy them.
And I'm very proud of Bonnie's ears; I think they're too beautiful to clip :biggrin:

And yep, it's her favorite toy! In case anyone's interested, here's how mine's set up:








(Sorry for the rope/chain in the way, I haven't yet taken down the swing that used to be there.)
It's pretty simple, you just have to make sure all the parts (mostly the rope and spring) are strong enough to stand up to A) weather/elements and B) your dog's pulling.
You can get all of these things at Home Depot, and they can be hooked to a swingset, treelimb, or homemade post. The carabiner/quick link, hook, spring, and rope can all be found at Home Depot.

The rope I recommend is *twisted* nylon rope (thickness/weight resistance should be based on your dog's weight). Twisted, because it's safer to splice a loop the rope than to tie one to hook to the carabiner/quick link, and twisted ropes are MUCH easier to splice than braided. (Here's how to splice it: YouTube - Eye Splice It's really not as difficult as it seems, I got it on my first try.) But, you can just tie it if you don't think your dog has the force to pull it loose. Also, I recommend nylon over polypropene rope, because nylon will be much more weather resistant. Also, of course, make sure the spring is faaaar from the dog's mouth. 

The spring is not really all that necessary, but I find dogs prefer something that has some give when they pull it. Some dogs won't really enjoy pulling on just a rope. But if your dog isn't picky- go for that.

Also, the toy on the end isn't really needed either. Some people just let the dog bite onto the rope, but Bonnie likes squeaky things and I wanted something softer while she's losing her puppy teeth.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool- I'll have to try that!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

My boxer LOVES his spring pole. He goes NUTS for it. Flirt pole too. The flirt pole is a big hit with my mastiff too.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> Cool- I'll have to try that!


Hope to see pictures if you do!



AdrianVall said:


> My boxer LOVES his spring pole. He goes NUTS for it. Flirt pole too. The flirt pole is a big hit with my mastiff too.


I'd like to make a flirtpole for Bonnie. For now, she just has a toy on a rope, haha!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

hcdoxies said:


> 2. I'm not sure I've ever seen a dobie with their ears in-tact ... very nice looking!


My Dobe's (Peyton) ears were left natural as well, I love the floppy ears :smile:

I love that video, it looks like she's having so much fun! Wanna come to my house and put one up for Peyton? The girls could play and have a great time! How old is Bonnie? She's gorgeous!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply!

Bonnie is...








And I'll tell her you said so! Hehe. I don't think I've ever seen a picture of your Peyton, I'd love to see one!


----------



## BULLTLOTT (Dec 7, 2010)

Beautiful Doberman! Love this breed!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

They're hard to NOT love :biggrin:


----------

